# Another pharmascam



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

My link


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

RamonX said:


> My link


Inexcusable. What terrifies me is that this not only happens in psychiatry but in many branches of medicine. What scared the Hell out of me recently is a breast cancer research project was essentially manufactured by the researchers, making it sound as if a particular test on tumors aided in treatment procedures. I have found from my psychiatrist and therapist that many peer reviewed articles in many very respected medical journals are very sloppy.

Also, I have no clue why medications are advertised on TV (a lot here in the US). As though a doctor doesn't know about a new drug? "Ask your doctor about trying X today." GAH.

I remember even back in the 1970s my mother received so many gifts and samples from pharmaceutical companies we had a linen closet full of the stuff. The only good in the free samples was she could give them to patients to try before giving them a full Rx.

This really ticks me off as it makes us question VALID and CRITICAL research that is LEGITIMATE and leading to much understanding of all medical disorders.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

Here in the UK prescription drugs are not allowed to be advertised on TV.

My mother used to work for a doctor who was an alcoholic. The reps from the drug companies used to bring him gifts of bottles of whisky..

He eventually died of liver failure


----------



## Munashii (Aug 8, 2011)

Totally DP said:


> Here in the UK prescription drugs are not allowed to be advertised on TV.
> 
> My mother used to work for a doctor who was an alcoholic. The reps from the drug companies used to bring him gifts of bottles of whisky..
> 
> He eventually died of liver failure


I wish the US would catch on and impliment a similar policy. It not only induces a state of hypochondria in so many (Are you tired ever for any reason? HAVE THIS PILL!) but the advertising also drives up the cost of the medication.. Bah.

"Pharmascams" are appalling... As Dreamer said, this sort of junk happens all over "medicine". Oy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Over here in Australia the Medical Association is slowly banning herbs. They wait for an accidental overdose, adverse reaction etc, pounce on it, and before you know it, it's no longer available.

Why is this??? It's quite easy really. You can't put a patent on a plant!! No patent, no money. Let's face it, it's about money more than cures.!


----------

